# Kopfpräparation-bin stinke sauer !!!!!



## Supporter (14. Oktober 2004)

Nach unserem Norgeurlaub,Bericht siehe hier http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.com/board/showthread.php?t=32448 ,habe ich meinen Stonie-Kopf am 15.07.04 zum präparieren gebracht.Präparator ist aus unserem Umkreis und stellt auch Sachen für das Lippische Freilichtmuseum her.Im Gespräch wurde gesagt,es würde ca.2 Monate dauern.Als nach 2,5 Monaten,keine anruf kam habe ich mal angerufen,es würde sich verzögern,bzgl.der Gefrietrocknung in Bochum(Bochum?das wurde mir bei dem Gespräch nicht erzählt)Mitte Oktober sei es dann fertig,so die Aussage.Heute habe ich erneut angerufen,ist noch nicht fertig!!!!!ein Schreiben aus Bochum liegt vor,aus Krankheitsgründen,kommt es zu Verzögerungen!!!!Ich wäre fast durchgedreht(am Telefon)was die Mitarbeiterin von dem Präparator aber auch mitbekommen hat.Wie ist die Rechtslage in sollchen Fällen(wenn der Stonie,abhanden gekommen ist???)Was würdet Ihr machen?


----------



## Jirko (14. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Kopfpräparation-bin stinke sauer !!!!!*

hallo andre #h

gut ding will weile haben  kann deinen unmut nur allzugut verstehen denke aber auch, daß sich alles zum guten wenden wird und du alsbald ne tolle erinnerung an deinen letzten norgetrip in deinen pantschern halten wirst. nur noch´n büschen geduld andre, dann wird dat schon... drücke jedenfalls alle däumlein #6


----------



## Dxlfxn (14. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Kopfpräparation-bin stinke sauer !!!!!*

Immer langsam,
ich glaube, du mußt dich verhört haben. 2 Monate bei Gefriertrocknung hab ich noch nie erlebt. Eine vernünftige Präparation wird immer 10 bis 12 Monate dauern. Faß dich in Geduld. Der schwimmt nicht mehr weg und du hast ihn dann doch noch lange genug!
Mich würds eher nervös machen, wenn das so schnell gegangen wär. Ehrlich gesagt:
Einem Präparator, der in 2 Monaten fertig sein will, hätt ich nie ein Präparat übergeben.


----------



## Supporter (14. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Kopfpräparation-bin stinke sauer !!!!!*

nee,nee,sollte 2 Monate dauern und das ist auch nicht ungewöhnlich.-hatte mit mehreren Präparatoren gesprochen,mich wundert nur,das ich immer wieder hingehalten werde....das ist das was nervt,.Da freut man sich auf ein Date....und dann kommen nur vertröstungen


----------



## Case (14. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Kopfpräparation-bin stinke sauer !!!!!*

Die Leutchen versprechen halt 'nen frühen Termin um den Auftrag zu kriegen. Ist eigentlich überall so. Ich halte einen Termin von 10-12 Monaten ebenfalls für realistisch. Hat bei Bekannten von mir auch so lang gedauert. Besser auf 'ne gute Arbeit etwas warten als schnell einen Mist geliefert zu kriegen. Hab selbst schon präpariert.. mit Formalin und so.. hat mindestens auch 4-5 Monate gedauert.

Case


----------



## Dxlfxn (14. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Kopfpräparation-bin stinke sauer !!!!!*

Ich habe, genauso wie Case, auch schon eigene Präparate gemacht. Aber das ist eine
andere Geschichte.
Die Einlagerung in einer gefriertrocknungsanlage dauert Wochen. Die Anlagen sind in der Regel gut ausgelastet und es gibt nur wenige Präparatoren, die eine eigene haben.
Deiner gehört offenischtlich nicht dazu. Dann wird die Einlagerungszeit nach dem Präparat ausgerichtet, das am längsten benötigt. Man kann die Anlagen nicht öffnen, wie eine Kühlschranktür. 
Wenn der Fisch da rauskommt, muß er modelliert werden. Das muß wieder lange trocknen. Dann kommen Fixierungen, Farbgebungen in unterschiedlichen Lagen und mit jeweils eigenen Trockungszeiten, Schutzlackierungen, Montage pp.
2 Monate kannst du als Qualitätspräparat getrost vergessen. Es ist einfach so und alle
Aufregung nutzt nichts. Wenn du allerdings ein zunächst gutaussehendes, aber später stinkendes und schrumpfendes Teil bevorzugst??
Wenn du mir nicht glaubst, rede einmal mit Hofinger in Österreich oder Anja Kempf in Bremen. Das sind die Marktführer. Die reden keinen Müll und sagen dir die Wahrheit.
Stell mal ein Bild rein, wenns fertig ist!


----------



## Tommy-Boy (15. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Kopfpräparation-bin stinke sauer !!!!!*

Lieber später und dafür gut als schnell-schnell und dafür Müll, oder? Überlege einfach nur mal, worüber Du Dich in 5 Jahren mehr ärgern würdest! Aber eine Frage: Was kostet sowas eigentlich?


----------



## Karstein (15. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Kopfpräparation-bin stinke sauer !!!!!*

@ Dolfin: bin absolut bei dir und deiner Meinung - Hofinger hat für unsere beiden Lachs-Präparate (1 Vollpräparat und 1 Kopfpräparat) rund 18 Monate Zeit gebraucht mit der Gefriertrocknungsmethode. Entsprechend erstklassig sind die Präparate. Alles, was mittels Gefriertrocknung unter einem Jahr fertig sein soll, kann nur Müll sein.

Aber man kann noch so viele Tipps geben - manche wollen ihre Erfahrungen halt selber sammeln...


----------



## Ralf Rapfen (15. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Kopfpräparation-bin stinke sauer !!!!!*

Wahrscheinlich haben sie den inner Fischsuppe verkocht, soll eine Delikatesse sein und jetzt warten sie auf den den nächsten Seewolf damit du deine Präparation bekommen kannst.

Also nächstes Mal nicht soviel Fleisch dranlassen.:m


----------



## Ansgar (15. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Kopfpräparation-bin stinke sauer !!!!!*

Moin,

vorab, ich bin kein Trophaensammler daher bitte ich meine Ignoranz bereits im Vorfeld zu entschuldigen.

Aus besagtem Grund waere ich bei der ganzen Geschichte relativ relaxt. 
Was macht es denn fuer einen Unterschied ob das tote Vieh nun einen Monat eher oder spaeter bei Dir an der Wand haengt? Warum ist das ein Grund sich so aufzuregen? Wieso identifizierst Du Dich so stark mit einem Kopf eines gefangenen Fisches?

Und wenn der Kopf weg waere, na gut, der einfachste Weg der Wiederbeschaffung waere wohl, einen Fischer in Norwegen danach zu fragen. Kriegst Du vermutlich fuer <50 Kronen so nen Kopf ... Genauso ist vermutlich die Rechtslage: Dir wird der Sachwert, aber nicht der immaterielle Wert (wenn es so etwas bei einem Fischkopf geben kann) erstattet - also die 50Kronen...

Da Dir so viel am Kopf liegt tut es mir natuerlich leid fuer Dich. All die Vorfreude und nix ist. Aber wie hier ja mehrfach gesagt wurde: es scheint ja normal zu sein, dass das so lange dauert. Daher einfach noch ein bisschen drauf freuen... (und mal selbst in Bochum anrufen und nachfragen?).

Also, all the best 
Ansgar


----------



## Supporter (15. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Kopfpräparation-bin stinke sauer !!!!!*

Werde mich gedulden,Bilder kommen auf jedenfall.Ich zahle 200Euro für den"Schädel".
Zu einem Fuscher habe ich es bestimmt nicht gebracht,weiss zu 100% das er auch sachen für das gesagte Museum bearbeitet.
was mich nur nervt,das ein Krankheitsgrung für die Verspätung genannt wird.Sitzt der Typ von der Trocknung daneben?Und ist dabei Krank geworden?Könnte ja sein...............


----------



## HuchenAlex (16. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Kopfpräparation-bin stinke sauer !!!!!*

2 Monate mag mir auch reichlich kurz erscheinen.. auf meine Präparate habe ich ebenfalls immer min. 1 Jahr gewartet.. Hr. Hofinger hat mir erklärt, dass dies mit dem Fettgehalt des Fisches zusammenhängt, der zuerst gelöst und dann "herausgetrocknet" werden muss oder etwas in der Art... wird aber sicher auch an der Auslastung dieser Anlagen liegen..

mir ists in jedem Fall lieber, es dauert 15 Monate, und ich hab dafür dann ein erstklassiges Präparat quasi für die "Ewigkeit" als ich bekomms nach 2 Monaten und es sieht dafür nach 5 Jahren aus wie ne ausgedörrte Schuhsohle.. dafür zahl ich auch gern eine Kleinigkeit mehr, solang die Qualität stimmt.. solche Fische, die man zum Präparator bringt, fängt man schließlich nicht alle Tage mal, und deren Anblick soll mich auch in zig Jahren noch erfreuen..

Grüsse aus Österreich, 
Alex


----------



## Karstein (16. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Kopfpräparation-bin stinke sauer !!!!!*

@ Alex: bist also auch so hocjzufrieden mit Hofinger wie wir?

@ Supporter: mein 13,74kg Lachsschädel kostete mich bei Hofinger 1997 500 DM 

(2000 DM ein Vollpräparat des 16,22kg Lachses von Tanja. ), beide auf Naturholzbrettern und wie frisch aus dem Wasser präpariert - jeder einzelne Fleck ist detailgetreu auf den Schuppen zu sehen beim Fotovergleich.

Da die Preise absolut vergleichbar zu deinem unbekannten Präparator sind, bleibt mir nur Dir zu raten, nächstes mal ein Päckel gen Austria zu schicken...


----------



## Supporter (16. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Kopfpräparation-bin stinke sauer !!!!!*

Da habe ich meine noch nicht mal zurück und da wird schon von der Qulität geredet ohne eine Bild zusehen?Bist du etwas der Gefrietrockner aus BO.,@Karsten_Berlin?Wie kannst du Dir ein Urteil bilden,obwohl du noch keine Bilder gesehen hast?Langsam wird es komisch.................Macht mal das Thema dicht


----------



## gerwinator (17. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Kopfpräparation-bin stinke sauer !!!!!*

moin,
ich hab auch mal nen hechtkopf zum präperator gebracht. der sagte mir auch ca. 2 monate. nach 3 monaten wurde ich auch langsam nervös und hab da fast jede woche angerufen. nach 5 monaten aber kam dann der ersehnte anruf, das präperat sei fertig. und ich muss sagen es ist saugut geworden, und es soll sogar ein leben lang halten!
er sagte mir auch das es irgendwie mit der gefriertrocknung zusammenhängt, weil da ja alle flüssigkeit aus dem fisch raus muss und das dauert halt seine zeit.

gruß gerwi


----------



## Ace (17. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Kopfpräparation-bin stinke sauer !!!!!*



			
				Dolfin schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du allerdings ein zunächst gutaussehendes, aber später stinkendes und schrumpfendes Teil bevorzugst??



So Dolfin jetzt haben wir selbst dich...TAAATÜÜÜÜÜÜTATAAAAAAA:q


----------



## wodibo (18. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Kopfpräparation-bin stinke sauer !!!!!*



			
				Ace schrieb:
			
		

> So Dolfin jetzt haben wir selbst dich...TAAATÜÜÜÜÜÜTATAAAAAAA:q



Ich liebe Denunzianten :q


----------



## Supporter (13. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Kopfpräparation-bin stinke sauer !!!!!*

Möchte das Thema mal hochholen,weil jetzt ist es nicht mehr Lustig.Habe gerade mit dem Präparator gesprochen,der Kopf ist seit 1 Woche verschickt worden(vom Gefriertrocknen in Bochum zum Präparator).Er wartet selber darauf,sagte er mir.Ich denke er ist weg :c was kann ich noch machen,denn das lasse ich mir nicht bieten #d Hoffe auf Eure Hilfe


----------



## Bellyboatangler (13. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Kopfpräparation-bin stinke sauer !!!!!*

Wirst wohl nur den Gegenwert(50 Kronen) bekommen, bzw. der Präparator bietet Dir in paar Monaten einen anderen Seewolfkopf an, der evtl. das gleiche Gewicht haben wird. 

Sollte der Kopf wieder auftauchen und verfucht sein, hast das selbe Problem!

Sollte er nach 2 Wochen immer noch nicht auftauchen, frage mal nach der Paketnummer nach. Dann solltest eigentlich deinen Gegenwert erstattet bekommen vom Paketdienst!

Viel Glueck damit


----------



## Supporter (13. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Kopfpräparation-bin stinke sauer !!!!!*

Ich denke mal Ihr versteht das jetzt etwas falsch:Habe ja gerade mit dem Präparator gesprochen,der Kopf ist ja fertig und in den Versand gegangen,nur wartet der Präparator selber auf die Ware(seit 1 Woche)das ist ja das,was mir Sorgen macht.Egal ob Post,DPD,UPS usw. braucht länger als 1 Woche für den Versand :r


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Kopfpräparation-bin stinke sauer !!!!!*

Momentan kann das schon passieren, weil während der Weihnachtszeit eben sehr viel mehr Päckchen unterwegs sind als sonst. 
Da bleibt einem momentan wohl nix anderes über als zu warten.


----------



## Supporter (13. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Kopfpräparation-bin stinke sauer !!!!!*

Nee,nee,nix Päckchen,denke mal das keiner so eine Ware unversichert abschickt


----------



## das_angel_eumel (13. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Kopfpräparation-bin stinke sauer !!!!!*

@gerwinator

wo hast su denn dein kopf (zbw. des des hechtes) abgegeben??
zufällig bei dem Präparator in Bockhorn??


----------



## BigEarn (13. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Kopfpräparation-bin stinke sauer !!!!!*

Mach dir mal bei einer Woche noch nicht so viele Sorgen! ICh hab mal auf ein PAket von Dortmund nach Münster 5 Wochen gewartet. Manchmal sind die beim DHL ein echt lahmer Haufen.


----------



## Supporter (13. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Kopfpräparation-bin stinke sauer !!!!!*

Naja,aber warum hat der Präparator selber noch keine Sendungsverfolgung aufgenommen?Das ist ja schon alles sehr komisch #c


----------



## BigEarn (13. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Kopfpräparation-bin stinke sauer !!!!!*

Versuche doch einmal die PAketnummer in Erfahrung zu bringen. Die müsste, wenn ich die Geschichte richtig verstanden habe ja derjenige haben, welcher den Kopf zum Präparator geschickt hat, also der "Gefriertrockner". 
Mit der Nr. kannst Du dich dann bei der DHL melden und nachfragen.
Ich geh mal davon aus, dass der Präparator einfach so ist, wie viele andere Menschen leider auch und er einfach keine Lust hat sich groß drum zu kümmern. Er denkt sich, das kommt schon irgendwann von selbst an und ob heute, morgen oder nächste Woche ist ihm egal. Er ist ja nicht direkt Schuld (sondern die Post) und deshalb ists nicht sein Bier...auf Kundenservice verlasse ich mich in diesem Land schon lange nicht mehr


----------



## Timmy (13. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Kopfpräparation-bin stinke sauer !!!!!*

Da sieht man mal,welchen Wirbel ein Fischkopf verursachen kann.


----------



## Supporter (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Kopfpräparation-bin stinke sauer !!!!!*

Logo,habe gleich noch gestern den Id-Code angefordert,aber er hat bis jetzt keine Mail geschickt.Werde gleich mal anrufen und das werde ich jetzt jeden Tag machen,bis er sagt was wirklich passiert ist :r Wenn er wirklich weg sein sollte,werde ich auf jeden Fall zum Anwalt gehen und die örtliche Presse einschalten(habe ich schon mit telef. und die zeigen auch Intresse).Mir wurde vor 2 Monaten noch per Mail bestätigt,das H.*****die Ware selber aus BO. abholt!und jetzt das #q  :r  #q


----------



## Achim_68 (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Kopfpräparation-bin stinke sauer !!!!!*

meinste nicht, dass du noch etwas warten solltest bevor du ein Spezialkommando auf den Präparator hetzt??? wieso machst du dir so einen stress?
in der ruhe liegt die kraft


----------



## Supporter (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Kopfpräparation-bin stinke sauer !!!!!*

Nee,nix Stress-habe gerade nochmal mit dem Präp.gesprochen,die warten ja selber(laut Aussage von der Tippse)seit 5 tagen auf den ID Code,und da tut sich nix.Aber sie will mir gleich die Adresse aus Bochum posten,werde Sie dann mal hier reinstellen,vielleicht sagt es ja einem was-und mich dann mal selber drum kümmern


----------



## Supporter (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Kopfpräparation-bin stinke sauer !!!!!*

Hier mal die Adresse,von wo es aus "angeblich"abgeschickt wurde:K & K Präparationsservice, Tier- und Trophäenpräparation
Rolandstr. 28, 44894 Bochum, wer hat Infos zu diesem "Club"?


----------



## Ansgar (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Kopfpräparation-bin stinke sauer !!!!!*



			
				supporter schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn er wirklich weg sein sollte,werde ich auf jeden Fall zum Anwalt gehen und die örtliche Presse einschalten(habe ich schon mit telef. und die zeigen auch Intresse).Mir wurde vor 2 Monaten noch per Mail bestätigt,das H.*****die Ware selber aus BO. abholt!und jetzt das #q  :r  #q




Mann Supporter,

jetzt werd mal wieder sinnig... )

1) Du glaubst doch nicht im Ernst, dass es wegen eines alten schrumpeligen Fischkopfes zu einer Gerichtsverhandlung kommt, oder? 
Also, Anwalt= Kosten fuer nichts...
Kauf Dir beim Fischer fuer 50Kr einen neuen Kopf...

2) Was muesst Ihr bei Euch fuer eine komische Presse haben, dass die fuer so eine Story Interesse bekundet - und das ganze obwohl der Kopf vielleicht heute schon bei Dir eintrifft. 

Also, ich hoffe, es kommt alles zum Besten und Du kriegst den Kopf oder Dein Geld zurueck. 
Ansonsten rege Dich doch wegen dieses alten toten Fisches nicht auf - der faengt in einem Jahr eh nur noch Staub bei Dir...
Gibt glaube ich schlimmeres im Leben...

Also, all the best & eine besinnliche Vorweihnachtszeit
Ansgar


----------



## BigEarn (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Kopfpräparation-bin stinke sauer !!!!!*

Kenne den Club nicht #t Aber jetzt wo Du den Namen hast kannste doch einfach selber mal da anrufen und nachfragen.  
No worries mate! Sweet Ass!


----------



## Ralf Rapfen (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Kopfpräparation-bin stinke sauer !!!!!*

Na klasse 3 Treads wegen so einem ollen Fischkopf.#d 

Haste keine anderen Probleme.|kopfkrat 

Und denk dran noch einen Tread aufzumachen welchen Nagel du für die Präparation in die Wand schlägst.|supergri


----------



## Franz_16 (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Kopfpräparation-bin stinke sauer !!!!!*

@Andre
Im Moment wird dir nicht viel anderes übrig bleiben als einfach mal abzuwarten ! 
Du kannst evtl. noch mal bei deinem Präparator anrufen, vielleicht kann der dir die Nummer von den Jungs aus Bochum geben ! 

P.S. 
lass dich doch nicht provozieren  schau seine anderen Beiträge an und du weisst woher der Wind weht


----------



## FroDo (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Kopfpräparation-bin stinke sauer !!!!!*

Hallo supporter,

ích kann schon verstehen, dass du verärgert bist. Da fängt man den fisch seines lebens und dann zieht sich die präparation hin und du hast den verdacht, er könne verschlampt worden sein. 

Juristisch druck zu machen gegen den präparator ist nicht leicht, weil der wert des fischkopfes eben eher ein immaterieller ist. Auch ein ersatzkopf kann ihn dir sicher nicht ersetzen. Leider werden solche affektionsinteressen bei der bemessung des schadensersatzes kaum berücksichtigt. Setze dem Präparator dennoch eine Frist und drohe juristische schritte an. Er hat dich genug vertröstet. 

Unter der adresse in bochum findet sich als gewerbeeintrag nur eine bäckerei. Die werden deinen fischkopf doch nicht dort "getrocknet" haben. ;+  #c


----------



## karpfenwuerger (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Kopfpräparation-bin stinke sauer !!!!!*



			
				Franz_16 schrieb:
			
		

> P.S.
> lass dich doch nicht provozieren  schau seine anderen Beiträge an und du weisst woher der Wind weht





Da braucht man nichts mehr dazu sagen


----------



## Supporter (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Kopfpräparation-bin stinke sauer !!!!!*

Ja,habe es erkannt--- #6 Franz #6


----------



## Supporter (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Kopfpräparation-bin stinke sauer !!!!!*

Wollen das Thema,mal bis mitte nächster Woche auf "Eis"legen.Habe gerade Positive Mails erhalten und auch was tolles per Telefon erfahren.Sowohl vom Präparator als auch aus Bochum.Melde mich dann wieder zu diesem Beitrag--nächste Woche--Und Danke nochmal,an die Boardies,die was gescheites gepostet haben


----------



## Rotauge (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Kopfpräparation-bin stinke sauer !!!!!*

Das hört sich ja schon mal optimistischer an, Supporter. Da drücke ich dir mal die Daumen.  :m


----------



## Achim_68 (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Kopfpräparation-bin stinke sauer !!!!!*

Na siehste, geht doch.


@ Ralf Rapfen

man trifft sich immer zweimal im Leben, glaub mir...........


----------



## Angelwebshop (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Kopfpräparation-bin stinke sauer !!!!!*

Hehe Boardies, 

was soll denn das ganze hier schon wieder. 

Ich finde das einige es hier mal wieder übertreiben, das gilt nicht nur für Ralf Rapfen sondern auch für die anderen die dann darauf eingestiegen sind. 

Ich finde es nicht gut wenn Mods hier, wenn auch durch die Blume Drohungen aussprechen. Egal einmal was wer gepostet hat. Da gibt es doch sicher andere Mittel wie etwa Private Mails oder Sperrung zum Beispiel. 

Auf das Niveo hier habe ich jedenfalls keinen Bock, und ich werde mir wohl überlegen müssen ob ich mein Sponsorng hier einstelle. Ich muss einfach von einem Moderator erwarten das er auch mal die Faust in der Tasche macht, reicht doch schon wenn manche User hier Spitzen reinbringen. 

Zum Thema sage ich gleich auch noch was. 

Ich kann die Sorge von Supporter nachvollziehen, aber hier in einem öffentlichen Forum gleich riesen Radau zumachen, Adressen zu veröffendlich jedoch nicht. Das kann man oder soll man dann tun wenn alles Hieb und Stichfest ist. Man sollte bedenken das hier täglich mehrere Tausend Besucher reinschauen, und das man mit voreiligen Verurteilungen bzw. Behauptung mehr Schaden als Nutzen anrichten kann. 

An Ralf Rapfen sei gesagt, wenn Du hier nichts fruchtbares zur Diskusion stellen kannst, dann melde dich besser ab. 

Ich habe fertig.


----------



## FroDo (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Kopfpräparation-bin stinke sauer !!!!!*

Hallo Herbert,

ich hab hier von anfang an mitgelesen und anfangs auch ähnliche bedenken wie du gehabt, wegen der veröffentlichung.

Ich denke aber, dass dies das einzige mittel ist, was supporter noch blieb, um etwas druck auszuüben und hilfe zu bekommen. Bisher hat er auch nur vermutungen geäußert, diese als solche gekennzeichnet und wohl niemanden grundlos angeprangert. 

Das präparat sollte nach seiner aussage bereits im oktober fertig sein und ist es bis heute nicht. Insofern hat sich der präparator diesen thread selbst zuzuschreiben. Wenn es am ende doch noch gut ausgeht, dann wird das supporter sicher auch noch veröffentlichen und der beitrag hier nimmt ein gutes ende. Klar ist es aus händlersicht ärgerlich, wenn negatives veröffentlicht wird, solange man bei der wahrheit bleibt ist es aber in meinen augen völlig legitim.


----------



## Ralf Rapfen (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Kopfpräparation-bin stinke sauer !!!!!*

Verstehe ich jetzt nicht andere werden niedergemacht, wenn sie verschiedene Treads zum gleichen Thema eröffnen.

Supporter ist doch lange genug dabei, dann sollte er es nicht mehr nötig haben, in anderen Treads mit dem gleichen Thema hierhin zu verlinken.
So ärgerlich das Theater um die Präparation auch ist.
Aber ok ich habe vorschnell gehandelt, und ich entschuldige mich für mein vorschnelles Schreiben, aber 3 Treads dafür sind nun wirklich nicht notwendig.
Was die Anspielungen von Franz und Achim sollen damit kann ich nix anfangen.;+


----------



## Supporter (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Kopfpräparation-bin stinke sauer !!!!!*

Schade,das mein Beitrag jetzt in streitgesprächen endet,das war bestimmt nicht meine Absicht.Nur,wenn ich mir nicht mehr selber weiter helfen kann,befrage ich gerne mal das Board egal zu welchen Themen.Und mir wurde bisher auch immer nett geantwortet,bzw.auch per telefon geholfen.Mir war es nur wichtig,meinen Fang des "Lebens"auch als Präparat noch immer vor mir zusehen(jaja,der eine findet das vielleicht schon wieder albern),und da waren mir auch Tips&Infos der Boardies wichtig,was ich machen kann.Angeprangert habe ich keinen!da alles nur Tatsachen Berichte waren,so wie es bissher Verlaufen ist(was auch Hieb und Stichfest)ist.Wie gesagt,bitte keinen Streit mehr um dieses Thema(obwohl es vielleicht welche wollen)Wenn alles gut läuft(was ich ganz stark hoffe)ist nächste Woche,was tolles zu vermelden,inkl Bilder. |wavey:


----------



## Angelwebshop (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Kopfpräparation-bin stinke sauer !!!!!*

@ supporter
Das wünsche ich Dir besonders

@ ralf rapfen

Einsicht ist der beste Weg zur Besserung


----------



## Supporter (23. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Kopfpräparation-bin stinke sauer !!!!!*

So,Heute Nachmittag ist es soweit,ich hole den Kopf ab |laola:  |jump: hoffe nicht,das mich da böses erwartet.Werde sofort posten,was draus geworden ist,bis dann... |wavey:


----------



## C.K. (23. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Kopfpräparation-bin stinke sauer !!!!!*

Alles wir gut!


----------



## Lotte (23. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Kopfpräparation-bin stinke sauer !!!!!*



			
				C.K. schrieb:
			
		

> Alles wir gut!


 naja, bis jetzt gibt es noch kein bild und auch keine antwort!!! hoffen wir mal das beste!!!


----------



## Supporter (23. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Kopfpräparation-bin stinke sauer !!!!!*

Habe das Präparat heute abgeholt,Bilder kommen-keine Angst,aber erst nach Weihnachten


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (23. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Kopfpräparation-bin stinke sauer !!!!!*

Ja, bist denn zufrieden? Sag doch mal.


----------



## sebastian (23. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Kopfpräparation-bin stinke sauer !!!!!*

jetzt musst uns aber schon sagen wies geworden is


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (23. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Kopfpräparation-bin stinke sauer !!!!!*

Na auf die Bilder bin ja mal gespannt, nach dem Aufriss. |uhoh:  |rolleyes


----------



## duck_68 (24. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Kopfpräparation-bin stinke sauer !!!!!*



			
				supporter schrieb:
			
		

> Habe das Präparat heute abgeholt,Bilder kommen-keine Angst,aber erst nach Weihnachten



Da gibt's die Digi wohl erst zum Feste :q  :q  :q


----------



## Supporter (24. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Kopfpräparation-bin stinke sauer !!!!!*

So,versuche mal 3 Bilder einzustellen.Alle Bilder wurden in einem Raum gemacht,den wir gerade umbauen.(bitte nicht so auf die Wände ect.achten)


----------



## Timmy (24. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Kopfpräparation-bin stinke sauer !!!!!*

Glückwunsch...........aber da kriegt man ja Angst..........und das an Weihnachten!!

 Gewaltig!


----------



## Bellyboatangler (24. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Kopfpräparation-bin stinke sauer !!!!!*

Herzlichen Glueckwunsch dazu.

Ist die Farbe an der Seite des Kopfes normal? Sieht irgendwie komisch aus? 

Habe allerdings noch nie eine praeparierten Seewolf vorher gesehen! Vielleicht ist es auch nur das falsche Licht bei der Aufnahme?!


----------



## Dxlfxn (24. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Kopfpräparation-bin stinke sauer !!!!!*

Ups!
Das Eichenbrett dahinter sieht doch auch ganz natürlich aus. Es ist wohl schon die Farbe, wie man sie sieht.
Ich will ehrlich sein: Du hattest da einen ganz tollen Fisch gefangen. Es sieht auch so aus, als ob er ungefähr die Maße behalten hat und seine Zähne auch.
Hoffentlich hast du dafür nicht zuviel gezahlt!


----------



## Supporter (24. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Kopfpräparation-bin stinke sauer !!!!!*

Lichteinspiegelungen sollten bei der Aufnahme berücksichtigt werden,habe im dunklen die Aufnahmen gemacht und nicht mit einer ULTRA Digicam.--nur kurz zur Info


----------



## Case (24. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Kopfpräparation-bin stinke sauer !!!!!*

Der sieht ja zum fürchten aus.! Wird sowas erschossen bevor man ihn in's Boot bringt.? Glückwunsch auch von mir.

Case


----------



## duck_68 (24. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Kopfpräparation-bin stinke sauer !!!!!*

Ist doch toll geworden!!  #6  #6 Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu dem Fisch #6  #6 

Martin #h


----------



## Supporter (24. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Kopfpräparation-bin stinke sauer !!!!!*

@Case:Kein Kopfschuss-mit  der Hand gegafft :q Nur der Gaff hat Ihn gezogen #6Sonst wäre ein tippen für mich unmöglich


----------



## The_Duke (24. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Kopfpräparation-bin stinke sauer !!!!!*

Du liebe Zeit!  |uhoh: 
Der hat aber in seiner Jugend einige Zahnarzttermine sausen lassen :q
Ich hoffe, daß mir so ein Geselle nie über den Weg läuft...jedenfalls nicht als Ganzes...als Filet lass ich ihn mir gefallen   #6 

@supporter
Ich freu mich echt für dich, daß alles noch ein gutes Ende genommen hat...wäre schade um das Präparat gewesen!


----------



## Supporter (24. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Kopfpräparation-bin stinke sauer !!!!!*

Zum Abschluss:Habe dieses posting,bestimmt nicht,als Eigenwerbung,für mich eingestellt(kommt mir bei manchen Boardies so vor)hatte nur Hilfe gesucht,was sich ja erledigt hat(Danke an alle Boardies).Ich bin jedenfalls Glücklich,das ich meine Errinnerungen an meinen Traumfisch,immer vor mir sehe |wavey:


----------



## Pfiffie79 (24. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Kopfpräparation-bin stinke sauer !!!!!*

Man man kann man die Fotos nicht mit vorwarnung einstellen, ich bin fast vom stuhl gebissen worden:q . Aber echt geiles Präperat von dem Fisch#6


----------



## Supporter (25. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Kopfpräparation-bin stinke sauer !!!!!*

Ob ich noch schnell am AB.-Fotowettbewerb teilnehme? :q


----------



## Klamm10 (25. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Kopfpräparation-bin stinke sauer !!!!!*

Ende gut-alles gut, wolltest Du den so hochglänzend haben, sieht vielleicht etwas unnatürlich aus, aber ist Geschmackssache.


----------



## Timmy (25. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Kopfpräparation-bin stinke sauer !!!!!*



			
				Pfiffie79 schrieb:
			
		

> Man man kann man die Fotos nicht mit vorwarnung einstellen, ich bin fast vom stuhl gebissen worden:q . Aber echt geiles Präperat von dem Fisch#6


`

  Da da da da da da hat hat hat hat hat hat es Dir glatt die Sprache verschlagen.........stimmts?:q:q:q:q:q:q

 Mir auch!hihi


----------



## MeRiDiAn (25. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Kopfpräparation-bin stinke sauer !!!!!*

Gratulation zu dem gefangenen Fisch !
Das Präparat gefällt mir allerdings auch nicht wirklich .. wäre mir zu glänzend & der Fisch zu dunkel. Vermisse das blau/grau des Stones. Kann natürlich auch sein, dass es durch die Cam so ausschaut, wie es normal nicht ausschaut ^^

meridian​


----------



## hechtrudi (25. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Kopfpräparation-bin stinke sauer !!!!!*

hoffe das ich son ding nie an der angel habe!!!! der kann doch bestimmt die boardwand  durchbeissen?? |kopfkrat


----------



## Supporter (25. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Kopfpräparation-bin stinke sauer !!!!!*



			
				Klamm10 schrieb:
			
		

> Ende gut-alles gut, wolltest Du den so hochglänzend haben, sieht vielleicht etwas unnatürlich aus, aber ist Geschmackssache.


Wie gesagt,Lichteinfall/Cam. bei der Aufnahme,lassen das Bild etwas anders wirken,als es wirklich aussieht.Nur hatte ich kurz vor W.nachten,nicht mehr die Zeit,alles perfekt zu "knipsen" SORRY


----------



## Supporter (26. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Kopfpräparation-bin stinke sauer !!!!!*

Unter Mithilfe vom Boardmember-Broesel-haben wir die Bilder mal etwas aufgearbeitet,hoffe sie erscheinen jetzt in einem anderen "Outfit"














Danke,Broesel


----------



## Broesel (26. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Kopfpräparation-bin stinke sauer !!!!!*

Moinsen,
@Supporter..ich habe die 90 kb im Board übersehen....aber nun...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (28. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Kopfpräparation-bin stinke sauer !!!!!*

Hi supporter, da hat sich das Warten doch gelohnt. #6


----------



## Supporter (28. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Kopfpräparation-bin stinke sauer !!!!!*

Ende gut-Alles gut---Und mein Traumfisch,bleibt immer bei mir #6


----------



## Alexander2781 (28. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Kopfpräparation-bin stinke sauer !!!!!*

Diese Ungeduld kenne ich auch, habe mal 4 Monate auf einen Hechtkopf gewartet. Der Präperator hatte mir zugesichert, daß ich den Hechtkopf nach 2 Monaten bekomme.


----------



## addy123 (29. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Kopfpräparation-bin stinke sauer !!!!!*

Du hängst ihn doch hoffentlich nicht über das Bett! Ich stelle mir gerade vor, der Nagel löst sich und Du schaust morgens in das Gesicht! Uuuuaaaaahhhh


----------



## Garfield0815 (5. Januar 2005)

*AW: Kopfpräparation-bin stinke sauer !!!!!*

Hallo Supporter.
Das Schild ist fertig.
Ist das so OK?


----------



## Forellenudo (5. Januar 2005)

*AW: Kopfpräparation-bin stinke sauer !!!!!*

Ja sieht gut aus,bin ich mit einverstanden :q  :q


----------



## Garfield0815 (5. Januar 2005)

*AW: Kopfpräparation-bin stinke sauer !!!!!*

Mist, ich sehe gerade den Fehler :c  :c .
Mein Schwiegervater hat das Datum falsch graviert #q  #q  #q 
Wenn man nicht alles selbermacht.
Aber so wird es dann.
Wird natürlich geändert.


----------



## Supporter (5. Januar 2005)

*AW: Kopfpräparation-bin stinke sauer !!!!!*

Ja,sieht doch Supi aus #6 ,mit dem Datum,das kann passieren-aber du änders es ja noch :m


----------



## Sylverpasi (5. Januar 2005)

*AW: Kopfpräparation-bin stinke sauer !!!!!*

Auch noch einmal von mir herzlichen Glückwunsch zu dem Beisser!!!! Auch das Präparat finde ich hammergeil......... Meiner war dagegen noch ein Winzling......


----------



## Garfield0815 (8. Januar 2005)

*AW: Kopfpräparation-bin stinke sauer !!!!!*

Vorabfoto  :q  :q 
So siehts jetzt endgültig aus und geht am Montag zur Post:


----------



## Supporter (9. Januar 2005)

*AW: Kopfpräparation-bin stinke sauer !!!!!*

Das sieht doch ganz prima aus-freue mich schon drauf #v


----------



## Supporter (12. Januar 2005)

*AW: Kopfpräparation-bin stinke sauer !!!!!*

@ Garfield0815:Ist heute angekommen,sieht doch KLASSE aus #6 .Hast mir damit ein schönes"verfrühtes Geburtstagsgeschenk"gemacht |supergri .---Vielen Dank---  :m


----------



## Garfield0815 (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: Kopfpräparation-bin stinke sauer !!!!!*

Keine Ursache.
Jetzt will ich aber auch sehen wie der Kopf mit dem Schild aussieht :g


----------



## Supporter (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: Kopfpräparation-bin stinke sauer !!!!!*

Werde mal alles,Schild & auch Erfolgspilker,auf dem Präparat herrichten und dann nochmal ein neues Bild posten.Kann aber noch etwas dauern |supergri


----------



## Supporter (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: Kopfpräparation-bin stinke sauer !!!!!*

So,sieht er jetzt komplett fertig aus |wavey:Habe es extra mal etwas von unten "geknippst"das man von Garfield0815 auch die Gravuer gut sieht :q


----------

